# Aquarium Chiller



## BigJer (Apr 13, 2021)

Has anyone ever used one to make an air chiller with?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Not sure what you are trying to build and for what purpose


----------



## BigJer (Apr 14, 2021)

It's for my grow room but I found a fancy chiller/dehumidifier to keep the room just perfect for co2 release. That way I can keep the air at the perfect temp while dosing and then I will recirculate fresh air during light off times.


----------

